# Adligen-/Untodeskartenset



## Madhoschi (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Mittintenklekser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da mein Schriftgelehrter sich mittlerweile rasant dem 440 Skillpunkten nähert und ich bald damit beginnen möchte, Nordend-Dunkelmond-Karten herzustellen, habe ich folgende Frage:

Laut Buffed Datenbank ist das Adligen-Kartenset ausschließlich der Allianz zugänglich und das Untodeskartenset ausschließlich der Horde.

Kann dies jemand belegen bzw wiederlegen, d.h. habt ihr Allianz-Schreiblinge schon Karten fürs Untodes-Set hergestellt bzw. ihr Hordler Karten für Adligen-Set?

Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, dann Grats an die Allianz für die exklusiven Nutzungsrechte des meiner Meinung nach besten Sets für einige Klassen (z.B. Jäger) und Flame on an alle Hordler für diese himmelschreiende Ungerechtigkeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß, Madhoschi.


----------



## little Vulkan (8. Januar 2009)

Sry wenn ich mal eine Zwischenfrage stelle, aber hier im Forum ist ja sonst tote Hose.

Habe im Moment einen Skill um die 430 und könnte ja auch Anfangen dieses Set herzustellen.

Nun meine Frage lassen sich die Karten besser verkaufen als die Glypen ????

Wenn ich für mich alle Karten zusammen habe, Verbinde ich die zu dem Set und dann ???


Danke für Eure Antworten !!


----------



## Edding8045 (8. Januar 2009)

Madhoschi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mittintenklekser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nein beide kartensets koennen von beiden fraktionen benutzt werden allein das das adligen ein sehr geiler schmuckstück für tanks ist würde es einen vorteil für die allianz bedeuten genauso das untote für die horde wo tempowertung mit schattendmg rauskommt.
zumal die set eine quest starten für die fraktion des dunkeljahrmarkts und diese ist für beide zugänlich

die karten lassen sich verkaufen zwar nicht so gut wie die glyphen da eine karte min 200g einbringen muss gestern adligen4 für 450g losgeworden aber das denke ich ist die ausnahme.
die kartensets die rauskommen sind schon enorm geil aber diese sind auch teuer in der herstellung 

kleiner tipp baut mit anderen schriftis auf eurem server ein tauschnetzwerk um doppelte karten zu tauschen und so komplette sets anbieten zukoennen.


----------



## Toyuki (8. Januar 2009)

Beide seiten können biedes herstellen. Adeligenset ist atm eins der besten trinkets (vorallem für melee klassen). Bei uns gehen die einzeln karten für 1-2k gold weg.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (10. Januar 2009)

Edding8045 schrieb:


> ...die karten lassen sich verkaufen zwar nicht so gut wie die glyphen da eine karte min 200g einbringen muss gestern adligen4 für 450g losgeworden aber das denke ich ist die ausnahme.



Würd ich so nicht sagen. Also auf Ambossar sind bestimmte adligen karten bis zu 1500g wert. Ist aber halt immer glückssache, denn so karten wie Fünf der Prismen wirste net mal für 50g los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Januar 2009)

Edding8045 schrieb:


> die karten lassen sich verkaufen zwar nicht so gut wie die glyphen da eine karte min 200g einbringen muss gestern adligen4 für 450g losgeworden aber das denke ich ist die ausnahme.



Welcher server is das O-o

Adligen sind bei uns zwischen 1000-2000g wert... *das teil is mit abstand das geilste Meletrinket ingame!*


----------



## Niazala (21. Januar 2009)

hmm^^ auf blackrock bekommt man für adligenkarten während der dunkelmondjahrmarkt da ist 1k-1.5k pro karte, adligen 7 und ass scheinen irgendwie relativ selten zu sein und gehen bis 2k (manchmal noch mehr), das ganze set hab ich bei preisen zwischen 20-30k gesehen^^

der ganze rest an karten, chaos usw, geht dafür 50-200g raus.


----------



## Toyuki (28. Januar 2009)

auf nozdormu ist es auch so chaos kriegst für nen paar hundert g und adeligen gehen für mit 600g weg (adligen 2 is iwie bei uns derb selten für die kriegt man an die 4k^^) und davon hab ich vorgestern 2x bekommen xD


----------



## Heigar (29. Januar 2009)

> die karten lassen sich verkaufen zwar nicht so gut wie die glyphen da eine karte min 200g einbringen muss gestern adligen4 für 450g losgeworden aber das denke ich ist die ausnahme.



Wieso kann ma nicht serverübergreifend einkaufen?
Die Preise sind seit dem Patch etwas zurückgegangen für Adligenkarten aber immer noch SEHR teuer.




> das teil is mit abstand das geilste Meletrinket ingame




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xaakon (29. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte da mal eine andere Frage°!

Das Schmuckstück ist ja einzigartig anlegbar!

Gilt das jetzt nur für diese Version oder kann ich 2 davon anlegen!

zb BEW und  INT und der proc gibt ja +300 zu jenen stats die am höchsten sind ! also wäre das bei mir als hunter beweglichkeit!

+90 int auch noch mal 90 ap und mana!

Also einmal Dunkelmond-Karte: Grandeur Agi und einmal Dunkelmond-Karte: Grandeur Int würde das klappen oder geht das nicht!

mfg

x


----------



## Toyuki (3. Februar 2009)

> ************************
> UPDATE
> ************************
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...=3&pageNo=2


----------

